# heat seal / fusing label initially stuck to garment then now is peeling off



## tshirtjack1976 (May 19, 2016)

We currently heat pressed / fused labels onto pockets of t shirts. We tested the garments before shipping and all fusing labels were on the garments and sticking to the pockets. These prints/labels stayed on while folding, tagging and even steaming and packing. The labels also stayed on the garment during the shipping process. However, once received at location, the heat seal could easily be peeled off when customer used their nails. The label almost came off completely cleanly, but we specifically tested the garments before shipping and the heat seals were secure on the pocket. We were wondering how this could happen? Shirts are silicon washed shirts?


----------

